# Christmas songs game



## Melissa426 (Dec 14, 2004)

MACaver's post reminded me of a game we played at our office Christmas party. 

 These are the first letters in the words of the FIRST line of famous Christmas songs.  (NOT necessarily the titles.)  eg.  JBJBJATW  is Jingle Bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way.

Guesses, anyone?

1. YBWOYBNC
2. DTHWBOH
3. CSBSDIHS
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC
6. CROAOF
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM
8. ISMKSC 
9. WTKOOA
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT
14. RTRNR
15. DDMOH
16. TFNTADS
17. OTWOIF
18. FTSWAJHS
19. HTHAS
20. CTTM


Peace,
Melissa


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

#2 is Deck the halls with boughs of holly...fa la la la lah...la la la lah! TW


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> #2 is Deck the halls with boughs of holly...fa la la la lah...la la la lah! TW


#8 is I saw mommy kissing santa claus
#14 is Rudolf the rednosed reindeer


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

Let's do this:

 1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
 2. DTHWBOH   - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
 3. CSBSDIHS  -  
 4. GGROBAR
 5. JTTWTLIC
 6. CROAOF
 7. OTFDOCMTLGTM
 8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Tiger Woman)
 9. WTKOOA
 10. WUNWTAGC
 11. WCITWLTR
 12. STNWTTLL
 13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
 14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Tiger Woman)
 15. DDMOH
 16. TFNTADS
 17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
 18. FTSWAJHS
 19. HTHAS
 20. CTTM


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

Let's do this:

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tigerwoman)
3. CSBSDIHS - 
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire (Nalia)
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Tiger Woman)
15. DDMOH
16. TFNTADS
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS
19. HTHAS
20. CTTM


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

Let's do this:

  1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
  2. DTHWBOH   - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
  3. CSBSDIHS  -  
  4. GGROBAR
  5. JTTWTLIC
  6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
  7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
  8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Tiger Woman)
  9. WTKOOA
  10. WUNWTAGC
  11. WCITWLTR
  12. STNWTTLL
  13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
  14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Tiger Woman)
  15. DDMOH
  16. TFNTADS
  17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
  18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
  19. HTHAS
  20. CTTM


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

Let's do this:

    1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
    2. DTHWBOH   - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
    3. CSBSDIHS  -  
    4. GGROBAR
    5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
    6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
    7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
    8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Tiger Woman)
    9. WTKOOA
    10. WUNWTAGC
    11. WCITWLTR
    12. STNWTTLL
    13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
    14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Tiger Woman)
    15. DDMOH
    16. TFNTADS
    17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
    18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
    19. HTHAS
    20. CTTM


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
    2. DTHWBOH   - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
    3. CSBSDIHS  -  
    4. GGROBAR
    5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
    6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
    7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas.." 12 Days of Christmas (SheSulsa)
    8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Tiger Woman)
    9. WTKOOA
    10. WUNWTAGC
    11. WCITWLTR
    12. STNWTTLL
    13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
    14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Tiger Woman)
    15. DDMOH
    16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
    17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
    18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
    19. HTHAS
    20. CTTM
    21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - 
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..."  Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)

Wow... I thought I would do better.  hehe! Though I did think of a couple that weren't on the list...

RATCTHAHH
HAHJC
IHABCWY

 :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 14, 2004)

Not as easy as it looks, is it? 
How about everyone add one if it isn't listed? [I added #21.  Hee hee...]


----------



## Melissa426 (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)

Though I did think of a couple that weren't on the list...(OUMoose)

22. RATCTHAHH
23. HAHJC - Have a Holly Jolly Christmas (Melissa)
24. IHABCWY - I'll have a blue Christmas without you (Melissa)


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)

Wow... I thought I would do better. hehe! Though I did think of a couple that weren't on the list...

RATCTHAHH
HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)

Wow... I thought I would do better. hehe! Though I did think of a couple that weren't on the list...

RATCTHAHH
HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
__________________


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 14, 2004)

1.YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kings of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)

Wow... I thought I would do better. hehe! Though I did think of a couple that weren't on the list...(OU Moose)

RATCTHAHH
HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (Melissa)
IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
WWUAMC - We Wish You A Merry Christmas (Gin-Gin)
OHNTSBS - O holy night the stars are brightly shining (Gin-Gin)


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
22. RATCTHAHH
23   HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
24.  IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
25.  SNHN
26.  GKWLOOTFOS
27.  OHNTSABS
28.  JBJBJBR

I added the last four... TW


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
22. RATCTHAHH - Rockin around the christmas tree have a happy holiday (Nalia)
23 HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
24. IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
25. SNHN - Silent Night, Holy Night (Nalia
26. GKWLOOTFOS
 27. OHNTSABS - Oh holy night the stars are brightly shining (Nalia
28. JBJBJBR - Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Jingle Bell rock (Nalia)


----------



## Melissa426 (Dec 14, 2004)

Help? Confused about #26!
I see two different version's.
One in Nalia's last post and one in Tiger Woman's last post.

Are they both right?

Melissa


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Help? Confused about #26!
> I see two different version's.
> One in Nalia's last post and one in Tiger Woman's last post.
> 
> ...


I dunno what happened... I cut and pasted... take TW's, I will fix mine


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM - "Come they told me..." Little Drummer Boy (OUMoose)
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
22. RATCTATCPH 
23   HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
24.  IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
25.  SNHN - "Silent Night... Holy Night..."  (OUMoose)
26.  GKWLOOTFOS - "Good King Wenceslas looked out on the feast of Stephen..." (OUMoose)
27.  OHNTSABS - "Oh holy night.. the stars are brightly shining..." (OUMoose)
28.  JBJBJBR - "Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Rock..." (OUMoose)

I Edited 22, as I'm a bonehead and didn't doublecheck the lyrics.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas     (SheSulsa)
8.   ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9.   WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM - Come they told me, par rum pum pum pum (drummer boy) TW
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
22. RATCTATCPH  - 
23  HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
24. IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
25. SNHN - Silent Night, Holy Night (Nalia
26. GKWLOOTFOS - "Good King Wenceslas looked out on the feast of Stephen..." (OUMoose)
27. OHNTSABS - "Oh holy night.. the stars are brightly shining..." (OUMoose)
28. JBJBJBR - "Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Rock..." (OUMoose)
29. DYHWIH -
30. HCSCHCSC -
31. HWCAW -
32. JOSNLYETW -
33. AWIAM -
34. OLTOB -
35. IHTBOCD -
36. OCAYF -
37. AWHHOH -

A few more, not obscure either. TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM - Come they told me, par rum pum pum pum (drummer boy) TW
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
22. RATCTHAHH - Rockin around the christmas tree have a happy holiday (Nalia)
23 HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
24. IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
25. SNHN - Silent Night, Holy Night (Nalia
26. GKWLOOTFOS - Good King Wenceslas went out on the feast of Stephen
 27. OHNTSABS - Oh holy night the stars are brightly shining (Nalia
28. JBJBJBR - Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Jingle Bell rock (Nalia)
29. DYHWIH -Do you hear what I hear? (Gin-Gin)
30. HCSCHCSC -
31. HWCAW -
32. JOSNLYETW -
33. AWIAM - Away in a manger (Gin-Gin)
34. OLTOB -O little town of Bethlehem (Gin-Gin)
35. IHTBOCD -I heard the bells on Christmas Day (Gin-Gin)
36. OCAYF -
37. AWHHOH -
38. MBC -Mary's Boy Child (Gin-Gin)

BTW, has anybody gotten #4, 10, or 12? I've been racking my brain (in between working) and can't figure 'em out!  :jedi1:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
 2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
 3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
 4. GGROBAR
 5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
 6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
 7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
 8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
 9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
 10. WUNWTAGC
 11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
 12. STNWTTLL
 13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
 14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
 15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
 16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
 17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
 18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
 19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
 20. CTTM - Come they told me, par rum pum pum pum (drummer boy) TW
 21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
 22. RATCTHAHH - Rockin around the christmas tree have a happy holiday (Nalia)
 23 HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
 24. IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
 25. SNHN - Silent Night, Holy Night (Nalia
 26. GKWLOOTFOS - Good King Wenceslas went out on the feast of Stephen
  27. OHNTSABS - Oh holy night the stars are brightly shining (Nalia
 28. JBJBJBR - Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Jingle Bell rock (Nalia)
 29. DYHWIH -Do you hear what I hear? (Gin-Gin)
 30. HCSCHCSC - Here comes Santa Claus, Here comes Santa claus (SheSulsa)
 31. HWCAW -  Here we come a-wassailing (?) (SheSulsa)
 32. JOSNLYETW -
 33. AWIAM - Away in a manger (Gin-Gin)
 34. OLTOB -O little town of Bethlehem (Gin-Gin)
 35. IHTBOCD -I heard the bells on Christmas Day (Gin-Gin)
 36. OCAYF - O come All ye Faithful (SheSulsa)
 37. AWHHOH -
 38. MBC -Mary's Boy Child (Gin-Gin)


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 14, 2004)

1. YBWOYBNC - "You better watch out, you better not cry"Santa Claus is Comin' to Town (SheSulsa)
2. DTHWBOH - Deck the Halls (Tiger Woman)
3. CSBSDIHS - "City Sidewalks Busy Sidewalks Dressed in holiday style..." Silver Bells (OUMoose)
4. GGROBAR- Grandman Got Run over by a reindeer! (Aqua4ever)
5. JTTWTLIC - Joy to the World the Lord is Come (Shesulsa)
6. CROAOF - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - Nalia
7. OTFDOCMTLGTM - "On the first day of christmas ..." 12 Day of Christmas (SheSulsa)
8. ISMKSC - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Nalia)
9. WTKOOA - We three kinds of orient are..(Nalia)
10. WUNWTAGC
11. WCITWLTR - What child is this who lay to rest...(Nalia)
12. STNWTTLL
13. OCTOCT - Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree (She Sulsa)
14. RTRNR - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer (Nalia)
15. DDMOH - Ding Dong merrily on high (Nalia)
16. TFNTADS -"The first noel, the angels did say" (Gin-Gin)
17. OTWOIF - "Oh the weather outside is frightful" Let it Snow (She Sulsa)
18. FTSWAJHS- Frosty the Snowman was a Jolly Happy Soul (She Sulsa)
19. HTHAS - Hark the herald angels sing...(nalia)
20. CTTM - Come they told me, par rum pum pum pum (drummer boy) TW
21. ITMWTOY-"It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (Gin-Gin)
22. RATCTHAHH - Rockin around the christmas tree have a happy holiday (Nalia)
23 HAHJC - have a holly jolly christmas (melissa)
24. IHABCWY - I'll have a blue christmas without you (Nalia)
25. SNHN - Silent Night, Holy Night (Nalia
26. GKWLOOTFOS - Good King Wenceslas went out on the feast of Stephen
27. OHNTSABS - Oh holy night the stars are brightly shining (Nalia
28. JBJBJBR - Jingle Bell Jingle Bell Jingle Bell rock (Nalia)
29. DYHWIH -Do you hear what I hear? (Gin-Gin)
30. HCSCHCSC - Here comes Santa Claus, Here comes Santa claus (SheSulsa)
31. HWCAW - Here we come a-wassailing (?) (SheSulsa)
32. JOSNLYETW - Jolly Old Saint Nicholas, Lean Your ear this way (Aqua4ever)
33. AWIAM - Away in a manger (Gin-Gin)
34. OLTOB -O little town of Bethlehem (Gin-Gin)
35. IHTBOCD -I heard the bells on Christmas Day (Gin-Gin)
36. OCAYF - O come All ye Faithful (SheSulsa)
37. AWHHOH - Angels We Have Heard On High (Aqua4ever)
38. MBC -Mary's Boy Child (Gin-Gin)
Well three more down at least... 4, 32, 37


----------



## Melissa426 (Dec 14, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> 4. GGROBAR
> 10. WUNWTAGC
> 
> 12. STNWTTLL
> ...


Aqua4ever got #4

#10 is hard, but not really obscure. I finally figured it out about a week after  I first saw it, when I was shopping and heard it on the radio and shouted "that's it!" in the middle of the store and mortified my sister who was with me. 

#12 Someone actually posted the initials of the song's TITLE (but the original question asked about the first line of the first verse -- which is not always the title!) :ultracool 

Peace, 
Melissa


----------



## Sarah (Dec 14, 2004)

12.  Said the night wind to the little lamb..........'Do you hear what I hear'


----------

